# Big turbo 1.8t beetle need help



## BLU1 8T BIGTURBO (May 19, 2013)

im sorry this might not be the right forum but i have a 00 vw beetle i tryd posting on the beetle forum but no help, i fabbed up a turbo kit for my car baught a set of top mount headers with a t3 flange and used a super t-70 turbo that i had sitting around i have everything else figured out except the fact that i have no space to put evan a small filter around my turbo except like a schreen, i was wondering if i can get a spacific tune somewhere where or buy a ecu towhere i can get a aftermarket maf and have it in after the atmosphere bov on the charge pipe so i dont hafto worry about finding someone that can fab me up a inlet pipe for the turbo because im not working with much space. and also i was wondering if i can delete my 2nd bank o2 and maybe my air pump and egr or what you guys prefer it as idk but the sensor that the air pump hose runs to.. i would apreciate some help please anyone???


----------



## BLU1 8T BIGTURBO (May 19, 2013)

Wish I knew how to post pics on here


----------



## Euro Hillbilly (Jul 30, 2008)

I believe Unitronic makes a MAF-less tune. I don't know much about it however. You always have the option to go standalone. 

Try the 1.8T sub-forum of the Technical (VW and Audi) forum. You probably will get some grief from those guys, but most of them are knowledgeable.


----------



## kleingti (Jan 13, 2005)

*Try Gonzo tuning*

He charged me a fraction of what the other tuners wanted and its been spot on for me. He doesn't like mafless files but he'll do them. I'm on I.E cams with a AWP head so I'm oddball and it run great. Even with the deletes I still have to run resistors. Good luck.


----------

